# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Maps by Andy Law....

## thebax2k

Andy Law is Black Industries house cartographer for its new version of Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay.  His creations are a joy to behold.  Go to http://www.blackindustries.com/?temp...nt=maps-colour and look at the city maps for Middenheim, Praag, and Erengrad.  Colorful, huge, and incredible.  You can find more black and white maps of his as well as regional maps of the Empire (a key realm in WFRP) at http://www.blackindustries.com/?temp...H&content=maps. 

Mr. Law was also picked to do the new city map for Freeport (a setting for True 20 and D20 by Green Ronin).  You can get a low res peek of his work at: http://www.greenronin.com/freeport/2..._adventure.php

Mr. Law's website can be found at http://www.hapimeses.com/, but it has been under construction for some time and does not have much in the way of illustration or maps--yet, he's working on it.

----------


## pyrandon

Beautiful!  Great, great find!  Truly worthy of study!

----------


## ravells

The standard of all Warhammer art and design is truly stunning, but this guy's stuff is utterly mindblowing.

----------


## balletfreak329

Hi there! I was wondering if I could get a high-res of Mr. Law's map for Freeport. I'm currently writing a novel and trying to make my own map of my fictional city. I wanted to see in better detail what he has drawn/what the words in the keys say. If you have anyway I could access that then e-mail me at: radpell@maine.rr.com

----------


## Midgardsormr

For the low price of $8, you can get a poster map of Freeport here: http://greenronin.com/store/grr80002

We're ethically opposed to stealing one another's work, so that's the best deal to be had.

----------

